# My weekly Uber summary



## drivingstories (Nov 18, 2014)

My weekly summary is in from Uber. I am devastated.

My weekly rating went down to 4.75. I was so used to stellar scores, and I was really proud of my serive. Uber must make the numbers up. Yeah, that's it.

The positive rider commentsthat Uber shares with me, whether fictional or not, were typically upbeat: "extremely clean car. . . by far the best driver I have ever had. . . he was awesome."

That 4.75 really bothers me, though. Went through my ride history and I can't figure out who might have given me a a low rating. Oh, well.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

drivingstories said:


> My weekly summary is in from Uber. I am devastated.
> 
> My weekly rating went down to 4.75. I was so used to stellar scores, and I was really proud of my serive. Uber must make the numbers up. Yeah, that's it.
> 
> ...


Did you happen to drive other uberx drivers last week?
They all rate you low


----------



## drivingstories (Nov 18, 2014)

By the way, 96% of my riders gave me a perfect 5, according to the summary. One or two must have given me a really low rating to bring me down to 4.75.


----------



## drivingstories (Nov 18, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Did you happen to drive other uberx drivers last week?
> They all rate you low


Hmmmm.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Happens to all of us. I am at 4.89 for a very long time now. Looks like this is my rating. I don't offer anything in the car. I just clean the car and drive safe.


----------



## drivingstories (Nov 18, 2014)

UberHammer said:


>


HAHAHA!


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

drivingstories said:


> Hmmmm.


I do preventive move and give them all one stars like candies.

If you are an uberx driver, don't use my uber.

It's not as clean as yours, it doesn't smell as good, my sense of direction is poor and I don't know how to follow your commands.

But I know how to detect who you are and rate your judgmental ass with a one.


----------



## drivingstories (Nov 18, 2014)

After scouring through my records, and I keep detailed ones, I think I figured it out, sort of. I won't post a link to my story in my nascent blog out of fear of reprisal from the hall monitors on this site, but here is the synopsis. 

Some woman pings me. Some guy gets the ride because he demanded one out of petty jealousy. He mentions to me on the ride he had been jailed for beating up some other girlfriend. 

The woman who pinged me, but did not ride with him, might have given me a low rating out of transference anger, Is that the psychological term?


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

drivingstories said:


> My weekly summary is in from Uber. I am devastated.
> 
> My weekly rating went down to 4.75. I was so used to stellar scores, and I was really proud of my serive. Uber must make the numbers up. Yeah, that's it.
> 
> ...


Only rookies worry about their ratings.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> I do preventive move and give them all one stars like candies.
> 
> If you are an uberx driver, don't use my uber.
> 
> ...


You don't have many friends do you?


----------



## Keithsm2 (Dec 29, 2014)

Where is this weekly summary where you see comments


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I had several Uber drivers ride with me just in the last week and I believe all rated me 5 star. Undoubtedly I rated them all 5 star. None tipped a penny  I don't mix being a good punctual rider with any other feelings I might have.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Keithsm2 said:


> Where is this weekly summary where you see comments


i started getting weekly summaries in my like 2nd/3rd week
ive been driving for about 2 months now but there's a section that says "what your riders had to say",but its always blank
i guess they are leaving comments for me
because again its not rocket science to pick somebody up and take them to their destination
i just wonder why people are rating me 3 or 4,and not 5
im sure its something minor like "pleasant ride but didnt offer me spotify so a 4"


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Did you happen to drive other uberx drivers last week?
> They all rate you low


I always rate drivers a 5 when I'm a passenger.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Can't please everyone that's for certain


----------

